# Kahoot



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2019)

I recently started using Kahoot with my training. I'm in the process of making kahoot decks for EMT basic, AEMT and Paramedic level training. I've used some of the games that are from other users and found various levels of quality. 

If you're using Kahoot, would you be interested in sharing your games?


----------

